# Wow, a cheap bluray player w/ analogue outputs!



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

What do you guys think of this little rascal?
The really basic budget Monoprice BDP-620 w/ analogue outputs for my non-hdmi AVR.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10908&cs_id=1090801&p_id=8296&seq=1&format=2
I wonder who makes it?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice. Looks like a pretty good deal. Wish this was available a year or so ago when my Panasonic BD85 died.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

For $77, I was just about to order one...but the $33 shipping charge stopped me. If the shipping costs were to drop, I'd be interested in buying one just to play with it.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

eljay said:


> For $77, I was just about to order one...but the $33 shipping charge stopped me. If the shipping costs were to drop, I'd be interested in buying one just to play with it.


Shipping is only $9 for 3-5 day delivery to where I live. Where do you live?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Where do you live?


Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Funk Sean (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep in mind that even though it has the analog 5.1 output, it doesn't do any on-board decoding of any surround formats. Your receiver will still need to do the decoding. So if you have a legacy receiver and want to take advantage of Dolby true HD and DTS master audio, this player can't do it.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Funk Sean said:


> Keep in mind that even though it has the analog 5.1 output, it doesn't do any on-board decoding of any surround formats. Your receiver will still need to do the decoding. So if you have a legacy receiver and want to take advantage of Dolby true HD and DTS master audio, this player can't do it.


If it has a 5.1 analog out, wouldn't it have to decode at least some surround formats ?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I missed that Funk Sean. The specs say it will not decode other than in stereo. How did I miss that. Looks like the only option is to use a digital connection for compressed audio. It was too good to be true. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Funk Sean (Sep 30, 2010)

I was excited to see your thread. I'm shopping for a blu-ray player now and I absolutely must have multi-channel outs. I wonder if Monoprice has made a typo here. koyaan is right in that if it has 5.1 output, you would think it can decode some surround formats, yet the specs say it needs a decoder for basic dolby surround. What's also strange is that it lists digital coax for dolby true HD and DTS master audio and then says a decoder is required... I'm pretty sure dolby true HD and DTS master audio needs to be sent via HDMI or, of the player does the on-board decoding, through analog multi channel output.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

It would be worth contacting them, because you can't beat the price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Missed the fact that this unit does not decode surround formats, gotta wonder what the point of incorporating 5.1 analog outputs is.


----------



## Funk Sean (Sep 30, 2010)

There's a great review / discussion of this player over at AVS forums Here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1394022

Seems as if it does do on-board surround sound decoding and the specs at Monoprice are incorrect. On a side note I found this Samsung BD-C6500 player refurbished and it has a lot more going for it, such as, built-in wi-fi, netflix, 7.1 analog out, the works. It's $85, but the catch is that it is refurbished.

http://www.techforless.com/cgi-bin/tech4less/BD-C6500?mv_pc=google_base&tts=20120221023700&utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=google_shopping

Is it riskier to spend a few dollars more on a quality player that was refurbished, or to spend less and get a new player that's not well known?:huh:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Funk Sean said:


> Seems as if it does do on-board surround sound decoding and the specs at Monoprice are incorrect.


FWIW, the manual has this to say:


> *Support of "Dolby TrueHD"*
> The player supports the bitstream output functionality of Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio bitstream via HDMI. It also supports the decoding functionality of Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital Plus to Linear PCM via HDMI.
> . . .
> *Support of uncompressed multi-channel Linear PCM*
> In combination with a compatible AV amplifier, the player can output up to 5.1ch Linear PCM surround sound*. With a noncompatible amplifier, the player can output 5.1ch analog signals from its 5.1CH OUTPUT jack for high quality audio enjoyment.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Considering the price to your doorstep, I'd personally pass and pick up a used older unit from a major brand (like Panasonic, which is known for supporting it's older players for many years in terms of firmware updates, etc.) instead, for less money. Blu ray is still an evolving spec and new firmwares seem to be released every few months to deal with compatibility issues with some disc or another that's trying something new. Panasonic is still issuing occasional firmware updates for my nearly 5 year old BD35. (The most recent being after the Star Wars blu rays were released, which seemed to require firmware updates on nearly every platform.) That's pretty good support, if you ask me.


----------

